# Do it once, Do it right. hopefully



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

lol i like ur style son.. ballin! for board go with the lib-tech cygnus or a burton vapor. dump the technine bindings.. they blow. what you want are the flow 24 real bindings.. nothin beats gold.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

sounds sarcastic to me, but I agree haha


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

you have to specify what you want to do with your setup. park? freeride? backcountry? you should really do some research on this forum before you ask... judging by the technine bindings, you haven't done any research on this forum...


----------



## hocuzgetaction7 (Apr 11, 2010)

oxi said:


> lol i like ur style son.. ballin! for board go with the lib-tech cygnus or a burton vapor. dump the technine bindings.. they blow. what you want are the flow 24 real bindings.. nothin beats gold.


WOW those bindings are purdy haha!! Didn't know they could go that high. $$$ A bit to flashy for me i suppose, but i have been looking into the whole flow vs. strap war on here. Thank you very much for weeding out the technine buddy. That was the one thing i wasn't completely sold on.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Glad you're going to dump the technine bullshit. Whether you go with straps or flows, if you've got the money, don't get entry level stuff. No matter what company you go with, they will suck. That means NXT for flows or something comprable in traditional straps. 

As for boots, since you said 10-10.5, I assume you haven't tried them on yet. Don't fall in love with one brand or model before you try them on. Finding boots isn't just about finding your size, a person could try on every size in a particular boot line and never be comfortable until they switch to something different. Find the boots based on fit and less on manufacturer or price.

For a board, you want a custom designed snowboard??? For what, the graphic? If you've got the cash, go with a higher end model from a reputable manufacturer.


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

haha i was mainly jokin, the other posters speak the truth about researchin what style and tryin on what boots to see what fits best. but anyway.. if your serious about a custom made board google up prior snowboards, heard some pretty sweet things about em


----------



## hocuzgetaction7 (Apr 11, 2010)

sook said:


> Glad you're going to dump the technine bullshit. Whether you go with straps or flows, if you've got the money, don't get entry level stuff. No matter what company you go with, they will suck. That means NXT for flows or something comprable in traditional straps.
> 
> As for boots, since you said 10-10.5, I assume you haven't tried them on yet. Don't fall in love with one brand or model before you try them on. Finding boots isn't just about finding your size, a person could try on every size in a particular boot line and never be comfortable until they switch to something different. Find the boots based on fit and less on manufacturer or price.
> 
> For a board, you want a custom designed snowboard??? For what, the graphic? If you've got the cash, go with a higher end model from a reputable manufacturer.


Never....im all about quality and will not skimp. Same goes for my truck, dive gear, fishing gear and tools. 

I actually had on a pair of my cousins thirtytwo boots and i was in LOVE! made me feel like Ironman and i didn't even notice i had a board strapped to my feet sometimes. It was so fun. There was minor tingling on my left foot but fine. 
Those Primes look like they would be nice and solid with the wrap cage and tongue tension system. So with that size of a boot i would want a size large flow binding correct?


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Sometimes you have to be careful of slight tingling because alot of times if you feel pressure/numbness/tingling from just wearing the boot around the house, it'll be magnified 10x when you strap in an ride for 4 hours without a break. Ideally, you want a boot that you can strap on tight without feeling pressure points, numbness or significant heel lift. If you can manage that, you've found your boot. And with size 10s, you'll probably want large bindings, but it varies from company to company. (M/L, L/XL, L ect) I'm size 10 in 32 focus boas and I ride M/L in Union force and L in Ride MVMNT.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

Id recommend trying a lib tech board
and good job droppin those bindings lol, check out the Union Forces if you want some good quality. 
I have the burton missions myself, and i really like them and never had any problems and ive been out there about 15 times this season, i know its not alot, but still, i really like them.
go with whatever boots feel comfy on you
boots that fit someone else might feel like shit to you, its all about how they feel on you.


----------



## hocuzgetaction7 (Apr 11, 2010)

myschims said:


> Id recommend trying a lib tech board
> and good job droppin those bindings lol, check out the Union Forces if you want some good quality.
> I have the burton missions myself, and i really like them and never had any problems and ive been out there about 15 times this season, i know its not alot, but still, i really like them.
> go with whatever boots feel comfy on you
> boots that fit someone else might feel like shit to you, its all about how they feel on you.





sook said:


> Sometimes you have to be careful of slight tingling because alot of times if you feel pressure/numbness/tingling from just wearing the boot around the house, it'll be magnified 10x when you strap in an ride for 4 hours without a break. Ideally, you want a boot that you can strap on tight without feeling pressure points, numbness or significant heel lift. If you can manage that, you've found your boot. And with size 10s, you'll probably want large bindings, but it varies from company to company. (M/L, L/XL, L ect) I'm size 10 in 32 focus boas and I ride M/L in Union force and L in Ride MVMNT.


Right on.....good info everybody. I like the lib-tech so far. What makes them special?
Has anyone bought their bindings online? I'm for sure gonna get my boots in store after trying them on.


----------

